# How to check NREMT grade?



## worldonastrng (Aug 31, 2009)

How do you check if you passed or failed? Do you just go to nremt.org and "check application status?" I am of course anxiously waiting. Took the test on Friday. Thanks.


----------



## absolutesteve81 (Aug 31, 2009)

Yep, Log into your account on nremt.org and click on "Check Application Status"  If it still lists your authorization to test, then they dont have your exam results ready for viewing

I had to wait until the 2nd business day (Took test on thursday morning, didnt find out until monday morning), while some wait less.


----------

